# Domain Names



## AdamM (Dec 11, 2004)

Reformers,

I am contemplating creating a simple web site (I know, just what the world needs another web site) and I was wondering about how a person goes about getting a domain name registered? Also, once registered, how long do you have to get some content up and is the registration itself costly?

Thanks!


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 11, 2004)

Adam,

Do you have webspace already? Often you will find it cheaper to purchase both at once. If it is a simple space, like my tulipfaith.com, you can probably go with some version of a free server. The cheap hosts still run about $80/year (somewhere between $6-10 per month).

As for reserving a name, I found this to be the cheapest place: $4 for the first year, $9/year after that: http://domainsarefree.com Better than the $35/year register charges.

It is related to Globat, a host the Board used for a period of time and then went away from because it could not handle our load. But there is pretty much nothing to getting a domain registered, so I went with the cheapest.

This is a good free site, but I don't think that it supports domain name registration: http://www.sitesled.com
So what you could do is use them if you would be ok with a domain name like http://adamsite.sitesled.com The variable could be the first element before the ".sitesled"

This one is also a decent option, although I think they limit file size (almost every free host does) : http://www.freehostz.com

Here is a forum where a bunch of free hosts advertize:
http://freewebspace.net/forums/

Here is a review site that will take you to many free servers sites:
http://www.web-hosting-reviewer.com/reviews.html

Scott uses "NoMonthly Fees" and has had good success with them.

You should also not overlook that your ISP might have free webspace you could use (Earthlink gives 10MB)

If you can't tell, I went through exactly this a couple of months ago in trying to figure out my own site.

If you have any questions, I can probably help. I would also be willing to set you up with a small site if that is what you need. I have 100MB of space, and I could provide you with some space, I think either in the whatyouwant.tulipfaith.com format or tulpifaith.com/whatyouwant format.

Shoot me an email and we can discuss.

Also, finally, here are a few REALLY good html/webdesign sites to help you get going:
http://www.mastertemplates.com/
http://www.tutorialized.com/
http://www.w3schools.com/
http://www.solace.ru/main.php?nm=portfolio_eng

I have started to learn CSS (Custom style sheets), which is an add on to html that is pretty nice. I have yet to do any php or flash stuff - I think Matt and Scott have.

It is inevitable that you can find budget paid hosts at all these locations, since the free hosting is really a "starter" package to get you to sign up for a paid account when you find you want more options.


----------



## AdamM (Dec 12, 2004)

Fred, the information you provided was exactly what I was looking for. 

Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## just_grace (Dec 12, 2004)

I just setup a new domain with www.powweb.com very good for the price.

Doubt if you will find better.

# .sh David.sh


----------

